# Adderall XR, crushing the beads



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I just took a 30mg of adderall XR and realized he didnt feel anything cause its extended release. So swim just crushed up the beads of the other 30mg adderall xr, would it be safe to parachute this one? Parachute means putting the powder in a piece of toilet paper and wrapping it up and swallowing it.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

This is how people OD on Adderall: they crush up their pills and get hit with an extemely high dose of amphetamine, which was intended to be released over the period of 6-8 hours. I wouldn't recommend it, especially with 30mg, which is a fairly high dose. If you don't feel anything from 30mg Adderall, then maybe you need to augment the dose. Is it prescription? And, wait, how long ago did you take the last Adderall? Don't even contemplate parachuting it if you took that last 30mg pill within the last 12-24 hours


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

No, its not prescription and i didn't feel anything cause i took a regular 30mg extended release. Guess I should wait to take the rest later or tomorrow.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok, so if you already took one orally today, then don't take any more (if you could increment by 5mg-10mg then ok, but not 30mg).


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

u think another 30 with the beads crushed would be an overdose?


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: Adderall XR, crushing the beads*

Can't say, but it's not unlikely that you'd react adversely. It's not a chance I'd take. What is SWIY trying to achieve here?


----------



## jealibeanz (Oct 1, 2005)

AprilEthereal said:


> I just took a 30mg of adderall XR and realized he didnt feel anything cause its extended release. So swim just crushed up the beads of the other 30mg adderall xr, would it be safe to parachute this one? Parachute means putting the powder in a piece of toilet paper and wrapping it up and swallowing it.


What the hell?!!!

Who/what is this "swim" that you refer to?

This posting and act is ridiculous. It's abuse of the medication and it's unsafe. This is why _controlled_ meds exist... because they're fairly easy to misuse, so making it complicated to obtain, prescribe, and dispense impedes the efforts of such people.

Doesn't it seem a little desperate and extreme that you go to such lengths as swallowing toilet paper to get every last bit of medication into your body?

Ughh... yet another person giving good drugs a bad name.

There are responsible and reliable patients out there who have a legitimate need for the drug to treat a physician-diagnosed disorder. You don't appear to be one of them. It's not even your prescription.

Umm... are we allowed to post about illegal drug use and dangerous abuse on this forum??? :con


----------

